# 75 Gallon Firemouth tank



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

In order from initial setup to as it sits now:









































































JEBO R8120
1200(L)X480(W)X500(H)mm - approx 75 gallon

TEK 2×54w T5HO - Giesemann 6000K Midday Sun lamps
Marineland C220 x2
Hydor ETH 200w inline heater
Substrate: gravel

Flora
- Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow'
- Anubias sp.

Fauna
- Giant Danio (Devario aequipinnatus) x9
- Firemouth cichlid (Thorichthys meeki) x6

Currently following Tom Barr's non-CO2 method found here. Dosing KN03 and KH2PO4 as recommended along w/ Seachem Flourish. I have naturally hard tap water so I didn't see the need for Equilibrium as my every day top off should provide enough CA in theory. Plants seem to be growing ok but so has algae and it looks as if I might be in the midst of a diatom attack. I am thinking about adding a small school of Otocinclus to help w/ cleanup.

The firemouths are a pleasure. There are two 3" PVC elbows hidden on either side of the tank to serve as caves. They are constantly charging each other as they fight for position and territory.

The Giant danios are also neat but I think they made be a little big and throw off the scale of the firemouths which only grow 5-6 inches or so. I initially purchased them to pick off firemouth fry but I think I may replace them with something smaller like harlequin rasboras or some such.

The one aspect I am a bit unhappy with is the foreground. I wanted a nice clean open area for the fish to swim in but I think it may be too open.

Thanks to all the APC members who provided various materials/plants for this scape.

Charlie


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Great looking tank. I love the simplicity and elegance of your 2 plant scape. As for the foreground, I think it looks good the way it is, nice size gravels with excellent dark coloration. 

Quick question, where did get the JEBO tank from? Is there a reputable online retailer that carry JEBO line? Thanks in advance.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I like the simplicity of this tank a lot! Keep it up. Man do I want a TEK bad!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

JEBO tank I got from my brother in law's hookup. He told me that was the last one in the US that he could find. It took about a month.

I need to learn to take better full tank shots. They all come out looking like junk. I'm sure a tripod will help.

For all those who think having a better camera (Nikon D70 DSLR) will make you a better photographer, I'm living proof that this is not the case.

-Charlie


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice, very natural.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

It looks as if my Firemouths have spawned. I see a bunch of eggs in the right side PVC cave and the male and fmale have been guarding the territory. Hopefuly I'll see fry soon.

Charlie


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

that is really nice!!!
right there is some inspiration for my electric blue jack dempsey tank!! 
way to go!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I like how you suspended the Tek's. I thinking of something like this so that I can avoid suspending them from the ceiling. Is it made from metal pipe conduit?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Yep. 3/4" EMT from Lowe's.

Charlie


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow just terrific. Everything (plant layout, black background,gravel) seems to fit so well with the firemouths.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great looking tank. How do you like your marineland c-220 x 2? I been eyeing them for my next tank.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I like my C220s. I think with the current planting and fishload, they are doing a good job. Current is definitely visible but my fish aren't being blown around. I have everything circulating in a counter clockwise direction when looking at the tank from the top and the intakes are on both back corners. No noticeable buildup of detritus.

Charlie


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Dad watching over the fry.

The mom and dad moved the fry to the nursery next to the spawning cave today. Everyone seems to be doing well. Parents are patrolling the area scooping up any errant fry and terrorizing the remaining fish.

My kids are fascinated by the whole thing and I'm pretty excited myself. The questions is, what am I gonna do with all the remaining fry that end up growing up? I know some cichlids will stop breeding once the tank gets too full. Will firemouths do that as well?

-Charlie


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome tank! Love ur gravel in the 1st pic and the simplicity!


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

What you do is find a LFS and cut them a great deal on some firemouths and then use the profit to pay for the hobby.


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

I love seeing cichlids and plants together...shows extra skill


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

great job it looks great just like your 30C. the gravel and black lava rock complement each other. The fire mouth look great b/c they are not bright colors like other cichlids. If you thinks your foreground is bare maybe scatter black lava rock with some anubias on some rock. BTW how do you like the TEK? I can't decide between Tek and MH for my new rimless.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

at 1wpg are all of those plants crypts?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Fortunately for me, Thoricthys meeki are fairly easy on plants. I've seen a couple here and there tugging on the java fern but no damage other wise.

Plants are Narrow leaf java fern and anubias. Everything is attached to rocks and driftwood so no fears about anything being uprooted.

Marimo, I was thining the front looks a little bare. I may scatter some of the anubias petite onto so rocks in the front just to fill it out a bit.

Update on the fish. I'm down to 4 danios in the tank now as the male/female pair love to chase everything. The danios superfreak out and end up on the floor. I think I may have another pair as two of the other four have colored up intensely in the last couple days and have taken to hanging out in the opposite corner.

The fry are down in number, no doubt due to them getting picked off by the other fish which is what I hoped would happen. I would estimate around 20 left or so. If I end up with 2 or 3 that make it to juvenile stage, I'll be happy.

For anyone that wants a plant friendly cichlid that doesn't require too much space, likes hard water and has lots of personality, I totally recommend firemouths. Easily available, inexpensive and fun. You can keep a pair in a 20 gallon and besids a little digging during breeding, they will pretty much leave your plants alone.

-Charlie


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool--awesome fish!

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice tank, glad to see people still like SA chiclids and are willing to try them with plants. I have kept all types of chiclids with java fern, java moss, ananubis, and vals with no problems, I just find a way to protect the vals from being uprooted.
I use these with alot of success.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay so do you think i could pull this off in a electric blue dempsey tank? i think they would look so nice this way. maybe in a 55? or a 40 breeder?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Dempsey's like to dig so you have better luck using epiphytes vs. rooted plants. If you do decide to use rooted plants, you can minimize damage by putting them in pots.

Also, dempseys get large enough to knock over/break delicate plants.

Charlie


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well i kinda figured that much they are so clumbsy.
well i plant to do the drift wood and tons of java ferns, moss, some anubias, and maybe puting some crypts if they let me lol wish me luck and thanks for the advice!!


----------

